# Opening Day Success?



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I figured there would be more posts today with results. So how did everyone do?


I saw 5 and shot 1 (button buck) in the morning. I heard quite a few shots but only 4 had been checked in at division HQ by 11:30 when I went.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't heard much from today. My dad saw 3 Does today. My cousin saw two bucks (5 pt. and a nice 8 pt.) and 1 Doe. He couldn't get a shot at the 8 pt. My buddy saw 6 Does on the move this morning and thats about it.

My other buddy did get a big Doe today in Licking County.

After hearing from everyone I hunt with, it sounds like I really didn't miss much today. I had to work today and all I could think about was the woods. But in hindsight, I guess it was a good thing I didn't burn any vacation time. It is suppose to get nice by the weekend, so hopefully the deer will be moving then.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hunted Jackson county this morning with dad and brother. My dad and myself seen no deer, but my brother got a nice doe. Going out on some private land in Greene county tomorrow, might just do an afternoon hunt since we just got back.


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

A nice 6-8 pt buck ran right by me, someone had just spooked it and when it saw me it took off even faster. That is all that I saw


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i followed the advise of what those 2 threads were saying. i didnt shoot a trophy buck and i didnt shoot a small buck. i did shoot one that still had milk dripping from her lips...mmmmm, mmmmmmmm, good. now im off for another.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Slow is the only word for yesterday, well I guess I could say *windy* as well. I only saw three (does), My dad saw 8 (3 baskets, 1 monster, and 4 does), brother saw 11 (3 baskets, one which he shot 8 pt, and the rest does) and my dads buddy missed a monster at 9:15, and seen a few more does. All action was over by 10:30 am.


----------



## Catfish Hunter 14 (Aug 1, 2008)

My day was a blank! Hunted Wright Patt AFB and there was only one shot all day long and pretty sure that was a miss. The deer are not around. Havent seen a deer in person for over a month and the trail cam has only produced two pictures in the past two weeks; a small doe and a one antlered 3 pt..... I really need to find a place to hunt this weekend to fill a tag!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hunted in Galia Co.

Nothing like it used to be...
This six deer thing has anhilated the pop.

Didn't see a deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

shot a small doe at 3:30 headin out this after noon to fill the other tag


----------



## Catfish Hunter 14 (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions on where to hunt? i am willing to drive. Usually hunt on Wright Patt AFB but this year the deer are elsewhere! Caesars Creek is scary. If there is anyone out there that has extra space, i am not picky, just looking to fill my tag. Does are just fine in my book


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Wind and the lack of deer, from last years EHD kill, made for a miserable day here in Wash. Co. too. 
Don't worry though guys, I'm sure the DNR will tell us how the deer kill is up! Just like they did last year, and then change their story later. Must be the same people that run the Presidential elections, also count the deer tags..lol......Oh well, what do you expect. Like everything else it has to do with getting more money, and if they were to tell the truth, just think of all the money they would loose on next years hunting season.
I'm sure in the next 4 or 6 years the populations will rise back up quickly, barring more disease, but for now, the area and surroundings, where I live, will be more like hunting back in the late to mid 80's. I guess I've just gotten spoiled, being able to know that when deer season comes around that there will be no problem filling a tag.
Since I was a kid, I've always spent my mornings on the fisrt day counting the gun shots. I can remember coming up with 5 or 6 hundered shots on the first day. The last two years though? Only heard 124 shots during the intire day!
I'll be back out there tomorrow, hopefully just putt'n in the time for that big roaming buck to cross my path. HE!! I'll take a milker doe at this point!!!!


----------



## General*Washington (Nov 30, 2008)

Catfish Hunter 14 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on where to hunt? i am willing to drive. Usually hunt on Wright Patt AFB but this year the deer are elsewhere! Caesars Creek is scary. If there is anyone out there that has extra space, i am not picky, just looking to fill my tag. Does are just fine in my book


I hear you man...but there are some good public places out there in SW Ohio. After talking to some folks and exploring on my own I have found some nice little "nooks and crannies" out at Caesar's. Look at public land maps on the ODNR page as well.

Also, you can always go door to door asking farmers to hunt (even though that is a lot easier said than done.)


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

General*Washington said:


> I hear you man...but there are some good public places out there in SW Ohio. After talking to some folks and exploring on my own I have found some nice little "nooks and crannies" out at Caesar's. Look at public land maps on the ODNR page as well.
> 
> Also, you can always go door to door asking farmers to hunt (even though that is a lot easier said than done.)


I am blessed to have access to plenty of private ground in Greene county but I still hunt CC. At certain times during the year it is better than the private lands I hunt. Weekdays during gun season can be fine but I do avoid opening day down there. There is also the wetlands which I have been told can be good as well.


----------



## General*Washington (Nov 30, 2008)

CasualFisherman said:


> I am blessed to have access to plenty of private ground in Greene county but I still hunt CC. At certain times during the year it is better than the private lands I hunt. Weekdays during gun season can be fine but I do avoid opening day down there. There is also the wetlands which I have been told can be good as well.


Troy, (I think this is you) don't tell them about the Wetlands!  Definately don't tell 'em about the honey hole you showed me at CC!! haha

Shawn


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I hunted in Orwell, (Ashtabula County, NE Ohio) and seen only 2 tails the whole day. The wind played a big factor on Monday. They were sitting real tight. The ones I seen, I bounced out. And there wasn't a lot of guys were I was at. I only seen 6 other hunters all day. And there wasn't a lot of shooting going on. I may go back out Thursday.


----------



## Niloz (Sep 13, 2007)

Muskingum County. 7:30 a.m. Game Over! :! 

Shot a weird little 8 point. 5 pts on right side and 3 on the left. Nice body size though. Gonna have a european mount made.


----------



## baiter10 (Jun 10, 2008)

I hunted in Richland co. opening morning on a private farm that sits on the black fork. Sat till 10am and saw 2 deer about 400 yards away. We drove most of the farm and didn't bump a single deer, definately not characteristic of the farm at all. Hopefully this crap changes soon.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

hunted NE Washington at the noble county line near 77 i my self saw 6 does shot the smallest one (put her in the bed of my rhino her head was the only thing touchin the top side of the bed she was small. my cousin saw 9 does (some were the same that i saw) and shot a nice 10 pt. around 3pm while we were settin up a drive. definatly seems like there isn't nearly the nunber of deer as in the past down there.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

CasualFisherman said:


> I am blessed to have access to plenty of private ground in Greene county but I still hunt CC. At certain times during the year it is better than the private lands I hunt. Weekdays during gun season can be fine but I do avoid opening day down there. There is also the wetlands which I have been told can be good as well.


If you put in the time and know the area you can find some good spots that no one really gets to or know about out there. It's all in knowing the area.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Just got back in from Vinton County with my father. Hunted our property Monday and this morning. Between 12 hours of hunting we saw 14 deer, only three were bucks. One was a nice 10 that pushed 150" that skirted my stand 150 yds out. The other two were a spike and a 2.5 yr old 8 point that came by my father. My father passed on the spike and took the 2.5yr old 8 (aged by biologist). Had a decent rack, but should have been bigger for a 2.5 yr old deer. He called it a "management buck." I call it itchy trigger finger buck. Had a rack out to the ears, but the eye guards and G-2's were not up to par for a deer going on 3 years. The neat thing about this deer was it was shot in the leg the day before (Monday). 
Lots of shots by us. Neighbors must have shot 25-30 shots the first day. I think they were shooting at more than deer...........here turkey turkey.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Boys and I hunted around home here in Ashtabula co.we all saw deer, some does. between the 4 of us a total of 6 bucks, forks, 6 and 8`s all basket racks, no shooters. there is no shortage of deer around here.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hunted monday outside of richmond,seen 8 skinheads took a the med size one with a neck shot at 25yrds at 9am,wife seen 3 but could not get a shot at them.went out in the afternoon an only seen one as i was driving out.
went out this mornin 2 a farm in the smithfield area,seen a small buck as we were loading up the quad,s run across a feild about 75yrds away,then as we were trying 2 decide were 2 go next we see 2 does bust out a cross the same field an run the whole length of it about 500yrds right down the middle.
afternoon we went back 2 richmond seen 3 skinheads no shots
be back out in the morn 2 a farm in bloomingdale 
twisters


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My dad just called and told me that the deer were hunkered down on our property today. He saw 1 decent 8 pt. and two Does the whole day. All three were jumped from their beds. My cousin didn't see a single deer today. Not many shots around, so the deer probably weren't moving. Things are looking good for the weekend.


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

I hunted Grand River yesterday morning and heard alot of shooting till around 11am. My buddies 14 yr old daughter shot a monster 11pt. on private property, about 200 yards from the public land boundary. Out of 9 of us only one deer down and maybe a handful seen throughout the day. Not as much action as I had anticipated.


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

Sat all morning monday, saw nothing. Tried a new spot and at 4:45 this buck came walkin up and looked straight at me at 50 yards.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

shot a 7 point monday 50 yards. heart shot in one side and out the other, dropped him dead in his tracks,,, we took 4 on the first morning outta 6 guys.. that what belmont county... now on to harrison to fill my doe tags,


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> Boys and I hunted around home here in Ashtabula co.we all saw deer, some does. between the 4 of us a total of 6 bucks, forks, 6 and 8`s all basket racks, no shooters. there is no shortage of deer around here.


I hear ya on that one bula, ash co. has alot of deer. i seen a few yesterday but couldnt fire one at em' the snow really helped to get them movin. plan on headin out after i get some things done, i got one small doe with milk still on her lips as well but ill take it, if its brown its down!!


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

In Morgan County, adjacent to public land, we had 5 hunters. Opening day we saw 7 different bucks...killed a decent 8 point. One of our guys missed a very big one. Tuesday, does were everywhere. I only hunted in the morning, but saw 11 does by 10:30am. 

Wierd in that all we saw on Monday was bucks, not a single doe, and all we saw on Tuesday was does, not a single buck.

Hey FishStix, someone shot a good buck on the Best farm. Several people driving across the valley, came out on the road across from our place. My brother ran his ATV up to see how they'd done, said they had a doe and a good buck, but someone also missed a bigger one. They said they were going to drive the Haines property Wednesday.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hurt my back in October and am not able to hunt tree stands this year (cheated a couple times during bow season and paid for it). I built a small ground blind in a downed tree in an escape route area and used one of those fold out chairs. At first light I had a young doe feed by alone unpressured. Around 9:30 I had 4 does move through and they had been pressured. At 10:30am I looked to my left and was surprised by a mature bruiser buck facing me at around 80-90 yards. When he turned I got my gun up, but unfortunately I only had about 3-4 seconds before he jumped the fence to the neighbor's property and slipped into the thick stuff so not shot He was big, old and ugly - appeared to have several broken/chipped tines from fighting; he had at least a 20 inch spread and very heavy main beams.

I continued to sit it out and was prepared to sit all day when I spotted another smaller buck sneaking along slowly. I watched him for just over 30 minutes and decided I would take him when I got a clear shot. When he entered an opening I let him have it and he only went a short distance before piling up. He is a typical 5X5 with decent mass and a good spread, but lacks tine lenghth. Both G-4s are broken off and he had a wound on his neck where he took a beating fighting in the rut.

I had a few larger racked bucks within bow range and never sealed the deal. I only had Monday off and had decided I needed to end the season before my wife kills me and my house falls apart. I consider it another great season and I am happy with this deer


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a fine looking buck Fish-N-Fool! I think most everyone on here would be pleased with one that size.

I saw a few deer but nothing to bring home from the opening day for myself. I was really excited for my oldest boy however as he shot a real nice 8 pointer Monday morning. It was nothing huge but what I would call a solid 3.5 year old buck with great symmetry. This was his first buck (4th deer). It was also his first gun kill. He put a clean shot on at somewhere around 75 yards. He ran about 40-50 yards and down like a rock. I didn't get a field dressed weight on him but I would put him at 175-180.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

bkr - I bet your son was walking on air all day!!!! And I bet it feels just as good when your boy connects as when you get one yourself - if not better!

The ODNR aged my deer at the check station @ 3.5 yrs old. I actually got a good weight on my buck and he was 184.6 lbs (dressed). I nearly always process my own and we have screwed around with a hog scale, but I had no time and called a meat plant. Most folks don't know this place will process a deer and they don't advertise - if I have to take one in I call the main butcher and head there. I was the only deer they had and it was 4pm Monday! Anyway, first thing he did was weigh him. He appeared short, but a "chesty" buck - mostly head, neck and chest. I'm not convinced he was short, but just looked that way because he was so thivk through the chest. I would estimate he was 250lbs or so live weight before the rut. 

The older buck I saw 20 minutes before this guy was a 300lb deer for sure - very old, very large buck. We grow some large deer here in Ohio!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw 15 deer Monday (2 were bucks) and 12 deer Tuesday (1 buck) but didn't get a comfortable shot at any of them. A group of 4 doe came almost close enough for me to hug and as I waited for them to get out in front of me enough to shoot, they spooked. I wasn't tore up about it because I doubt any of them would have dressed more than 100lbs and for Monday of gun season my personal low limit was set at 150lbs dressed.

I hunted with 10 guys on Monday and 3 of them filled a tag including a decent 2.5yr old 8pt and a very nice 3.5yr old 10point that we jumped off of Ohio Power which is adjascent to my grandpas farm.

On Tuesday there were 5 of us. We were walking a very productive draw on my grandpas farm when a decent 8pt from Ohio Power came towards us and one of our guys got him too. Whoever jumped him, Thanks  

Hopefully I'll get a few more chances to get some venison! 
Forgot to mention that this was Muskingum County and the 35 turkey we also saw.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to your son Brian!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments for my son. He was indeed pumped. I was very proud of him. He didn't get serious about hunting until a couple of years ago and he is really turning in to a very good hunter. He has the patience for it. He truly loves just being out in the woods and enjoying the silence and solitude.

We boned out his deer that evening and got about right around 85# of meat.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats to your son on a nice buck,brian.
and to all who've been successful.i really miss deer hunting,and wish i was able to get in the woods like i used to.but i really enjoy checking out all the reports and pics


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hunted AEP in Muskingum County. I filled my doe tag early and went head huntin. Only bucks was a little fork horn and 2 small six points. Had does filing by my stand all day long. Surprisingly, I saw no other hunters in the woods. Ran into a few guys on the haul roads going to and from stands but thats it. Did have a run in with Mr. Reed, Muskingum County Game Warden. What a jerk that guy is. We all got sited for camping in an area not designated for camping. I have been camping there for 13 years and the rest of the group for nearly 30. He showed us on our permits where it says we cant camp so I am fine with the ticket. I understand we broke the rule but this guy was a complete jerk off but thats another story.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..Congratulations Brian to your son ...very nice buck...make any young man proud to hang his tag on...I'm sure he is still flying high...Nice Job......C.L....


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to all of you! I haven't been out yet. I will be in the woods early Friday morning. This pics really get my juices flowing. Keep them coming.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Just returning home from Vinton County. I shot a small doe at the very very bottom of a ravine, one heck of a drag. Our camp did well with almost all of us filling a tag, but it seemed to me that there were less deer than last year. Just a casual observation however.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

toledoeyebanger said:


> Just returning home from Vinton County. I shot a small doe at the very very bottom of a ravine, one heck of a drag. Our camp did well with almost all of us filling a tag, but it seemed to me that there were less deer than last year. Just a casual observation however.


A lot of people feel the same way, especially fellow Vinton County hunters. Sure isn't like it was 8-10 years ago. Maybe because the state is letting you shoot 4-6 deer a year down there????????????? Still baffles me 6 deer in one county. 

Congrats on the kill. I would like to see the state lower the zone c limit to 3 again. I'm not seeing the deer like I use to.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

since when was it up to the state to set deer limits?Have you ever wondered why some of the largest insurance company's in the country are headquartered here in Ohio,lol.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

monday mornin i seen 16 by 10:00 i didnt want to shoot a doe that early. 4 were bucks but they were small and i dont have a buck tag. didnt see anything in the afternoon. 

tuesday seen 10 6 does and 4 bucks and one was a giant. couldnt have shot the does they were only 50 yards away in the field but they were in between me and the farmers house so i didnt want to chance it. my buddys went driving on tuesday and got 8 deer. a fork a decent 9 and a 6 rest were does. i think that put them at 26 deer for 2 days driving.

wed night i seen 5 couldnt tell what they were i coulda got a shot on em but the landowners son was supposed to be down there i guess he got cold and left early so i coulda shot somethin oh well better safe than sorry. 

ill be out tomorrow here local and then back down friday and saturday to start a massacre on does.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'm not seein the number of deer i used to in washington and noble counties, but i don't think its the amount of deer that were allowed to shoot thats hurtin the numbers. where i hunt was hit really hard last summer with that EHD disease. i think thats what is hurtin the numbers. but now that the numbers are low they should lower the bag limit down to get the herd up a little. jus my thoughts i dunno though every area is different


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

There were six of us in Muskingum County and we did not see nearly as many deer as a typical year and there were actually MORE hunters than the previous 4-5 years. Not that the deer aren't still there, but it was very common to see 40 even 50 deer during Monday of gun season. We had 2 guys that saw nothing Monday and they were out all day.

I did get word they killed 2 does and a small 7 pointer yesterday.

This area used to have almost no bow hunting pressure. Now darn near every farm in the immediate area has been leased and is being sub-leased by the day & week. There are hunters and stands EVERYWHERE. They contact the landowner 4-5 times per year trying to get the farm we hunt, but he is against the idea (He doesn't need $ either). The tresspassing is ridiculous and now every farm is posted about every 60 feet (including his) - there wasn't a single sign 3 years ago.

Things are changing and fast - I was discussing with my brother I may not bother to hunt up there anymore. I realize things change, but it disgusts me to see what this area has become in a period of 3 years.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Darron said:


> A lot of people feel the same way, especially fellow Vinton County hunters. Sure isn't like it was 8-10 years ago. Maybe because the state is letting you shoot 4-6 deer a year down there????????????? Still baffles me 6 deer in one county.
> 
> Congrats on the kill. I would like to see the state lower the zone c limit to 3 again. I'm not seeing the deer like I use to.


I am not seeing as many in my area either but I don't think it has anything to do with a 6 deer limit. How many folks do you know that are bagging six deer? Personally I don't know any. I am sure there are a few. The state posted a record number for opening day again this year. As long as that happens they will not lower any limits.

The issue in our area is that we have a block of farms that have over 400 damage permits that they fill throughout the year. I live and hunt in Knox county and it has for some reason been granted the largest number of damage permits each of the past several years by a huge percentage. I haven't seen the last couple of years' state totals but 2004 Knox count had over 1,000 damage permits which accounted for over 10% of the entire state's allotment. That to me seems a bit lopsided. I am not saying that we have no deer around because I am still seeing them but the numbers are clearly fewer. I am not concerned with where the numbers are right now but rather where they will be in another year or two when the farmers continue to get their allotment and the hunting harvest numbers continue to dwindle. We used to be in the top 3-5 counties in the state but have fallen back a bit. More of the reason for the drop in ranking is an increase in many other counties. I think Knox is still taking more deer in hunting seasons than they did 5-6 years ago but the reduction of deer is evident in a few small areas. Overall it is still a very healthy herd. I just get nervous when it is not the hunters that are controlling the kill numbers. Many of these farmers simply go out in the summer with high power rifles and hunt for them like oversized groundhogs and drag them to the edge of the field. I think many of them view them just like groundhogs. They take money from their pockets and I respect their right to do something about it. I just hope that their will be a voice of the hunters all throughout the process.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> This area used to have almost no bow hunting pressure. Now darn near every farm in the immediate area has been leased and is being sub-leased by the day & week. There are hunters and stands EVERYWHERE. They contact the landowner 4-5 times per year trying to get the farm we hunt, but he is against the idea (He doesn't need $ either). The tresspassing is ridiculous and now every farm is posted about every 60 feet (including his) - there wasn't a single sign 3 years ago.


That is a great point that I was just getting ready to make. I then looked at Muskingum county numbers over the last few years and they totally support what you are saying.

In 2002, which was the last year without youth gun season (keep in mind that this has a small impact on the gun season results as well) Muskingum county had 5,100 deer killed in gun season. Last year there was 3,441. I believe they have been in that range every year since 2002. The interesting thing to look at is the comparison of 2002 to 2003. The archery number in 2002 (I am assuming that the largest portion of those numbers were prior to gun season) was 1,174. In 2007 it was 2,184 when you aslo include those youth season numbers. That is over 1,000 more deer being harvested before gun season. I am guessing that the same would hold true on nearly all counties if you were to do the same analysis.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm with ya that the 6 deer limit doesn't have much of an effect. I think it might only account for a couple thousand deer spread across all those counties. Not too many people are taking more than 3 and those that are probably have enough deer around to do so.

However the growing popularity of bowhunting does have a major effect on gun season. As BKR pointed out, you can just look at the numbers and see how many more deer are being taken by bowhunters. Every year the bowhunting numbers increase. I think this effect will become even more pronounced in years to come.

My gun season so far has gone well by my standards. I was able to harvest a mature doe on Wednesday at 117 yards(rangefinder) with my muzzleloader. Right through both lungs where I was aiming so that was a good accomplishment for me. Warren county. You can't beat the accuracy of a muzzleloader for stand hunting!

My buddy and I sat in our stands literally all day Tuesday(6:30 am til 5 pm) and I only glimpsed 3 deer out in the distance. My buddy saw nothing until until 4:45 when a basket-racked 2.5 yr old(estimated) 8 pt. came his way and he put it down. This was in Wayne county. Hoping to get one more on Friday, then Saturday is devoted to butchering.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is the link where you can see a detailed breakdown of deer hunting numbers from past seasons. The Division of Wildlife puts together a very nice report including the nuisance permits, county breakdowns, reported vehicle accidents, etc. You can see how quickly the deer population has grown in just the last 15 years.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/hun...BuckClub/BBBCrecords/tabid/18781/Default.aspx


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

My Dad took this 12 pt at 30 yards coming to a tinks 69 scent bomb. Drag was all down hill (thank God)!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Didnt see anything monday or tuesday. Got an Ohio Big Buck yesterday. I had my back sitting next to a barn sunning my self. Well at 1130am I looked to my right and saw a big buck come running out of a bedding area across the street.

THe buck came into the field where I was sitting and stopped 15ft in front of me broad side. I froze for a minuet and my jaw dropped. Once I regianed my composure, I grapped my shotgun that was propped up against the barn and pulled it up. I took the saftey off and looked thru the scope, which i really didnt need to do. Lined up a shot just beind the sholder and bang, one shot complete pass thru. The deer ran about 50yrds where I found him in some brush/woods. I walked up to the and he jumped up and looked at me. He then started what looked like a drunk stumble and then fell over.

I let him lay about 5 more minuets and he was done. He was a 185lbs field dressed. Got close to 90lbs of meat off of him and the head is at the taxidermy. 

NEED HELP ON POSTING THE PIC. I CAN EMAIL IT TO SOMEONE IF THEY KNOW HOW TO POST IT. THANKS.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

We did OK. 











We hunted a 6 deer county


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

heck yeah thats what im talkin about donkey congrats on the baggin and taggin


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Hunted Monday in good 'ol Knox county, saw 15-20 deer by 8:30 2 of which were does that I took home with me. Saw a total of about 45 deer on Monday. Headed back up Saturday am.

Good luck and safe huting to those still out and congrats to those who are done!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

posting pics of TomC's buck.
real nice deer,tom.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

donkey, your loosin' your touch, i recognize that deer in the middle.lol. way to thin the herd.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Hunted Harrison Co. Mun- Wed Our Group Of 5 Ended Up With 3 Deer. I Only Saw 2 Deer The Whole Time. Couldn't Get A Shot At Neither. I'll Give It Hell This Weekend Up Here. Goood Luck To All


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like the guys on the farm in Muskingum took another 3 does and an older fellow took his first deer/buck which was a 1.5yr. old 7 point. They packed up and headed home yesterday. They said it was SLOW compared to years past.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Got this buck in guersney county monday morning.He was mad at a tree when I saw him.Seems to be really old ,the place I took him guessed he was 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys...dont forget to post your Buck pictures in the OGF Buck contest thread!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....There are some realy nice big bucks posted on th OGF buck contest thread...Cong's to all you guys ....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Monday - passed up a six point because i saw a few much larger bucks during bow season
Tues- didn't see squat
Wed - passed on a fawn that must've just lost its spots, it was a dink. Saw a solitary doe about 200 yds awaya
Thurs - nothing
Fri - nothing
Sat. a.m - nothing.
Came home a a bit frustrated. I was hunting private land (49 acres) in Tusc. County and nobody was hunting the adjacent properties as far as I could tell. They were hitting my area overnight judging by the tracks in the snow but hunkering down in the the ravines and blowdowns where i had no permission to hunt during daylight hours. I'll be back out in a couple of weeks though.

p.s. i'm sick of squirrels and woodpeckers.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hunted Monday thru Saturday. My group hunts a couple different farms that add up to about 2000 acres in Carrol and Harrison Counties.. We ended the week with three nice bucks, and fourteen does. I saw a lot of deer over the week. Tons of does and a lot of spikes and small baskets running around. We saw a huge buck throughout the week. The only guy that had a shot at it had already tagged a buck, so he had to pass on it. I ended up shooting two does on Friday at the bottom of the ninth.

As we were setting up for a drive on Wednesday, a DNR officer pulled up to our group. He asked to see if all of our weapons were unloaded (which they were), and commented that we must be having a decent week because there was blood in the bed of the pick-up. He said that he had only written one ticket for a guy that was hunting with no hunter orange on. He seemed like a real nice guy. He wished us luck, shook our hands, and drove off.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to get out until Friday.

Friday: Hunted all day and didn't see a deer until 4:25 (Doe and two yearlings). I shot the big Doe at 50 yards. She only ran about 75 yards and went down.

Saturday: Saw nothing

Sunday: Saw the same 4 point twice this morning. Also saw 4 Does on a small deer drive.

It felt good to get my last antlerless permit out of the way Friday. It's buck only for me here on out.

We also had a run-in with the game warden. He saw that we had blood on the back of the car and stopped to check the deer. He asked where the deer was and we told him it was at the processor. He checked the trunk and the car and was on his way. I was surprised he didn't check our guns or our licenses. My buddy thought he was being a prick, but I told him that at least he was out doing his job.


----------

